# Age Verification Tech (Juul) - First Rule Podcast



## Chukin'Vape (14/8/18)

In this episode, myself, Deetz & Richard run through the tech that Juul is looking into for age verification - we also run through the history of the company and recent controversy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

